# Parking - Princess Tower



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone that lives here or in the buildings nearby have any advice on additional parking?

I currently live with a colleague and we share a company car, but I have since accepted a new job so will be purchasing a car of my own. The problem is that we only have one car parking space, and although Princess Tower appears to have loads of spare ones, I've been told no one is looking to rent theirs out.

I note that people park on the sand near Barasti, rather than the car park now as they charge. Is this a long term solution? It doesn't exactly appeal to me.

Regret not renting a villa..


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Any advice guys?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not in the 5 hours between, no.

Some people have jobs to do.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not in the 5 hours between, no.
> 
> Some people have jobs to do.



Why 5 hours? The original post is from 10th of April!?

My best bet is, that you post this question in the community board of your tower. 

I guess you will have to pay for it... - maybe you can check with the Torch, as I believe they are renting out parking spaces, but during the summer that requires probably too much walking outside.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Oops - my bad ! Apologies.


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

despaired said:


> Why 5 hours? The original post is from 10th of April!?
> 
> My best bet is, that you post this question in the community board of your tower.
> 
> I guess you will have to pay for it... - maybe you can check with the Torch, as I believe they are renting out parking spaces, but during the summer that requires probably too much walking outside.


Hi, thanks for the reply! I'll give the Torch a call tomorrow. 

Not too bothered about a slight walk, even in the summer, just want somewhere safe to park the car.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Louismkd said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply! I'll give the Torch a call tomorrow.
> 
> Not too bothered about a slight walk, even in the summer, just want somewhere safe to park the car.


I live in the Torch and they do advertise for spots available, due to the fire and 100 units being unoccupied. They just received all the permissions to fix the place so I doubt availability will be longer than 6 months.


----------

